# Gripper GR-100 or GR-200?



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi,

I've seen some posts about TS injuries, and had a close call with my tablesaw recently. My TS I bought used (its a craftsman 113 series) and when I bought it, the blade guard and kerf splitter were removed (or never installed), I can order one for about $80 on ebay . . or I can pickup a GR-100 or GR-200 2 pack.

Is there any major advantage of the GR-200 over the GR-100? There's about a $50 difference between the two packs available at Amazon. . I really have not yet shopped around, but will.

http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Jig-Gripper-Deluxe-Package/dp/B000H50B9S/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1410486665&sr=1-4&keywords=GR-100

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H50BAM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=BS6O7S878OSC&coliid=II586S29F07WK

I've read the few Amazon reviews, and the reviews here and the quality/usefulness is not in question, just which model makes more sense.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

They are the same basic model. The 200 just has more pieces added. You can get the extra pieces and upgrade the 100 to a 200, so it's not really an either or decision. I would also recommend adding their MJ splitter, or some aftermarket splitter, to your saw. I love my 200 and I think it's much safer then a push stick but you really need a splitter also.


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

> They are the same basic model. The 200 just has more pieces added. You can get the extra pieces and upgrade the 100 to a 200, so it s not really an either or decision. I would also recommend adding their MJ splitter, or some aftermarket splitter, to your saw. I love my 200 and I think it s much safer then a push stick but you really need a splitter also.
> 
> - retfr8flyr


YEP!!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have gr-100s and never use them. I don't
see much advantage in the expanded
models for general work… the basic ones
are simple enough to balance.

I like magnetic featherboards. Narrow rips
I do on the band saw.

Grippers so work. It depends on the type
of cuts you make. I use a guard so pushing
a Gripper over the blade is not something 
I would normally do. I do recommend a guard.


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

Well it looks like I'm getting one as I accidentally one click ordered one while researching on Amazon this morning. It'll be in tomorrow.

I also intentionally ordered the blade guard assembly off of ebay.

Well see how this works out. I may go the mj splitter route if it does not work out. How easy is the mj to install?

Thanks


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I want to add that all pricing I've seen for the upgrade components for the GR-100 to the GR-200 is the same as the price difference.

FWIW, I have two Grr-Rippers (GR-100s) and find that 60% of the time, I only use 1 of the for a given operation.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

It seems to me that everytime we talk about Grr-ripper push block, the subject of cutting narrow strips comes up.

I don't have a gripper and but can't help wondering if this tool is mostly used by those who cut thin strips often and that's the only time a gripper will really shine,for other types of cuts,could a good push block do just as well?Also ,for longer pieces of wood ,1.1/2" or thicker,wouldn't you need two?$120 or more for 2 push blocks.

I see their prices are coming down,would like to order a couple but since I use a bandsaw to cut narrow strips,I am not sure if it's money well spent .

This is what I have been using:


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Or you could just make one of these for about $1


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I don t have a gripper and but can't help wondering if this tool is mostly used by those who cut thin strips often and that s the only time a gripper will really shine …


I have thought the same thing. Several years ago, I bought a device similar to the Gripper … it is still in pristine condition (never been used). My saw is equipped with over-arm dust collection and a riving knife. When I cut thin strips, I use a thin strip jig …


----------

